# Platy Problems



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

In my 10g community tank, I currently have 3 adult platys (1M, 2F), 2 larger fry, a nerite, and RCS. One of the female platys has been swimming strange. Her tail seems to be clamped, but none of her other fins are, and she swims erratically every so often. There is also a large white spot that appeared on her tail. The other day I also noticed 2 smaller white spots on the male's tail, and a few of them flashing every once in a while. My water parameters have been consistently good, and the tank has been cycled for a while now. 

The second problem is I have one single male panda platy who is currently in my 6gal grow out tub with some juvie RCS. He is supposed to be getting re-homed any day now (breeding bumblebees instead), but he seems to be acting strange out of the blue. He is laying on the bottom of the tank, and seems to have troubles swimming. It appears his belly/bottom is completely flat. He is eating, but he moves around the top of the tank at a 45 degree angle and can't really steer. Same as the 10g the tank is cycled and tests stable. I don't want to give someone a sick fish, and I've become a little attached to "Dopey" (as my little sister named him).

All of the platy in question were quarantined and treated for ich when I first got them and were added back to the community tank over a month ago (which was 7 weeks post-ich). So is the 10g problem ich again? I'd appreciate any advice, I've been lucky in the past and this is my first time dealing with illness.

Excuse the blurry photos (the female's tail is more clamped that it appears in the photo).


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ich looks like the culprit to me you should really treat the entire tank to get rid of it or it goes dormant for a while it's a pain to get rid of just treating individual fish


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, sorry I didn't explain myself clearly enough. The platys went straight to quarantine when I got them, so this tank has never had ich before.

Do you know a plant/invertebrate safe method for treatment? I did the heat/salt while they were in quarantine because I didn't need to worry about the other inhabitants.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just raise the temp to 86 for 24 hours.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You have to do multiple water changes, using a gravel vacuum to get rid of the ones that fall off. If I remember correctly ich is a parasite and cleaning the gravel gets rid of eggs/ larvae. I used to use quick cure at half strength for my guppies. if you have to remove nitrite or mystery snails to treat the tank you can keep them in a bucket just grab them out of the tank. For smaller snails cut a piece of zukini or cucumber and wait until they cover it to eat and swish it in the bucket. I'm not sure what would be safe I apologize maybe the mods could help a little more


----------

